# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ذكريات حجتي الأولى

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

* *{وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً}**سورة آل عمران(97**)* *أتراني قادرة على تذكر تلك الأيام أم أنها اندثرت مع غيرها من الذكريات*
*وكيف لها ذلك وهي ذكريات رحلة العمر*
*الرحلة التي يتمناها كل صغير وكبير*
*رحلة الحج*
*.*
*كنت قد أتيت للتو للعيش مع زوجي بالرياض وكان ذلك في أوائل شهر رمضان*
*أنتهينا من عمرة رمضان وبدأت استعداداتي للحج، فكنت اعتكف على كتاب جدا جميل وممتع اسمه “لبيك اللهم لبيك**”* 
*.*
*{الْحَجُّ  أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ  فَمَنْ  فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلَا رَفَثَ  وَلَا فُسُوقَ وَلَا جِدَالَ  فِي  الْحَجِّ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ  وَتَزَوَّدُوا  فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى  وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي   الْأَلْبَابِ** (197)* *}* *البقرة*
*.*
*وقبل سفرنا بأيام قليلة سمعنا أنه هناك قرار جديد صدر بمنع حج المقيمين الا من خرج مع حملة وبتصريح*
*لم نصدق ذلك وقلنا بالتأكيد القرار ليس بصحيح فكيف لهم أن يمنعوا من أراد بيت الله وتوكلنا على الله فمن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه*
*.*
*وفي  صباح اليوم السابع من ذي الحج خرجنا إلى حيث تجمعت الباصات  وقبيل  صلاة  الجمعة بدأت الباصات في التحرك متجهة إلى الميقات حيث وصلنا قرب   منتصف  الليل*
*ونظرًا لشدة الزحام فقد قمنا مثل الكثير من حملات الحجيج  بالإحرام  في  إحدى الاستراحات على الطريق فقد كان من الصعب الذهاب للميقات  في ذلك   الوقت*
*ثم انطلقنا بعد ذلك متجهين إلى مكة وعند مرورنا بمحازاة الميقات قلتُ: لبيك اللهم بحج ومحلي حيث حبستني ثم قلتها نيابة عن ابني حيث كان عمره سنة وثلاثة اشهر*
*.*
*وحين اقتربنا من نقطة التفتيش التي تسبق مكة، أدركنا أن ما ظنناه إشاعة هو في الحقيقة ليس بإشاعة ورأينا بأعيننا الحجاج وهم يرجعون*
*وبدأ الخوف يدب في قلوبنا وتسائلنا ما نحن فاعلين الآن ؟؟*
*وقد انقسمنا في حالنا إلى ثلاثة مجموعات*
*منا من انشغل بتتبع الأحداث ومتابعة ما يدور حولنا عن كثب ليرى نهاية مصيرنا وهل سيكتب لنا الحج أم لا؟؟*
*ومنا من كان صامت وأظنه كان يدعوا الله متضرعا ألا يحرمنا من الحج ذاك العام*
*ومنا من كان يجهر بالدعاء كذاك الرجل المسن الذي كان يدعوا ويدعو ويدعوا من أعماق قلبه تكاد تشعر بذلك في كل حرف يتلفظ به*
*.*
*وقد كنت أنا ممن يدعون بصمت، فقد أصابني خوف شديد فإلتزمت الدعاء والاستغفار خوفا من أن أُحرم من الحج بسبب ذنب اقترفته*
*وكنت  قبلها – عند خروجي من الرياض – قد راسلت بعض أهلي لأخبرهم أني   في طريقي  للحج وأطلب منهم السماح والعفو لو كنت آذيتهم يومًا ما فلم أشأ   أن أحج إلا  ونفسي صافية تجاه الجميع وكذلك هم*
*.*
*وجاءت اللحظة  الحاسمة حين حان الدور علينا للتفتيش عن التصاريح  ونظرا  لتأخر الوقت  ولكوننا صرنا باليوم الثامن من ذي الحج فقد تركونا  الحراس  نمر بسلام*
*ولم نستطع غير ترديد الحمدلله الحمدلله*
*ثم بدأ البعض بالتلبية وكم أحزنني صمت الآخرين* 
*فعندما يلبي الجميع تشعر بسمو الروح والراحة والسكينة لكن مع صمتهم تفتقد المشاعر الجميلة التي تصاحبك في رحلة الحج*
*فبدأت ألبي بنفسي بصوت خفيض غير مسموع للرجال*
*لبيك اللهم لبيك*
 *لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك*
 *إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك* 
 *لا شريك لك*
*.*
*وصلنا سكننا بمكة قبل الظهر بقليل فتركنا الحقائب وتوجهنا إلى المسجد الحرام حيث بدأنا بطواف القدوم*
*وكنت  قد أحضرت معي بعض الورقات التي دونت فيها بعض الدعوات حتى لا   أنسى أي  منها وكنت أدعوا للأهل وكل من أوصاني بالدعاء له ثم أردد من   الدعوات ما  فتح الله به علي سواء مما كتبت أو ما خطر بذهني وأنا أطوف فكنت   أدعوا*
*اللهم اجعل عملي كله صالحا واجعله لوجهك خالصا ولا تجعل لأحد فيه شيئا*
 *اللهم أرزقني يقينا كاملا تامًا في جميع جوارحي حتى أوقن أنه لن يصيبني إلا ما كتبته لي*
 *اللهم طهر قلبي وعمره بالتقوى والخشوع والإيمان وارفعه إلى أعلى مراتب الإحسان*
 *اللهم افتح عليَّ بما تحبه من الدعاء ويسر لي أن أدعوك به*
 *اللهم اجعلني استشعر لذة عبادتك ولا تمتني حتى أعبدك حق عبادتك*
 *اللهم  اني وهبتك جميع ذريتي فاجعلهم  من حفظة  القرآن قولا وعملا وخلقا وممن يسمع  القول فيتبعون أحسنه واللهم  اجعلهم من  أهل القرآن واجعل خلقهم القرآن* *
ثم صلينا ركعتي الطواف وبدأنا بالسعي بين الصفا والمروة*
*واستمريت بالدعاء أثناء السعي*
*اللهم علمني القرآن وفقهمني في الدين وعلمني التأويل*
 *اللهم علمني كما علمت داوود وفهمني كما فهمت سليمان وأدبني كما أدبت محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام*
 *اللهم إني أسألك علمًا نافعا وقلبا خاشعًا وعملا متقبلا ورزقًا طيبًا وبيتًا واسعًا وذريةً بارةً بي وزوجًا صالحًا محسنًا*
 *اللهم افتح لي باب خير يقربني منك ويزيدني إيمانًا وإحسانًا ويقينًا بك ويرفع من درجاتي عندك* .
*ثم  سمعنا آذان الظهر وبعدها الإقامة فتوقفنا عن السعي وصلينا مع   الإمام في  موضع وقوفنا وبعد الصلاة أكملنا السعي حتى أنتهينا من السبعة   أشواط ثم  رجعنا لسكننا في العزيزة لنستريح قليلا قبل الذهاب لعرفة في  اليوم  التالي  وقد أخذنا برخصة عدم المبيت بمنى تلك الليلة*
*.*
*وفي  الثانية من منتصف الليل تقريبا، ركبنا الباصات متجهين لعرفة   فوصلنا مع  شروق الشمس ثم قمنا بنصب خيمتنا الصغيرة لتأوينا من حرارة الشمس*
*ثم بدأت رحلة الدعاء والاستغفار يتخللها الصلوات والقيلولة*
*وبدأت أدعوا من تلك الوريقات من جديد*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من قلب لا يخشع ومن عين لا تدمع ومن نفس لا تشبع ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها*
 *اللهم اجعلني من قائمي الليل وصائمي النهار ولا تحرمني من لذة قيام الليل أبدًا ما حييت ويسرها لي عاجلا وليس بآجلا*
 *اللهم  إني استغفرك من كل ذنب أو أذى  أو ضرر  أو ظلم قمتُ به تجاه أحد من خلقك،  فاغفر لي ولمن آذيت وطهر قلوبنا   ونفوسنا حتى لا نحمل البغضاء والكره  والحقد لبعضنا البعض*
 .
*ثم حضر زوجي بعد العصر بقليل وبدأ بالدعاء وأنا أستمع إليه وأردد آميين*
*.*
*{لَيْسَ  عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ  تَبْتَغُوا  فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ  فَاذْكُرُوا  اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ  الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا  هَدَاكُمْ  وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ  لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (198)**}* *البقرة*
*ثم  بدأت الشمس في الغروب وبدأنا في الاستعداد للرحيل فجمعنا الخيمة   وأشيائنا  الشخصية وذهبنا للباص لنرحل إلى مزدلفة ونظرا لشدة الزحام فقد   وصلنا بعد  العشاء*
*فترجلنا من الباص وصلينا المغرب والعشاء وبقينا هناك نجمع الحصوات حتى الثانية ليلا على التقريب ثم رحلنا إلى منى لرمي الجمرات*
*.*
*{**ثُمَّ  أَفِيضُوا  مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ  النَّاسُ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (199)  فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ  فَاذْكُرُوا  اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ  آبَاءَكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْرًا فَمِنَ  النَّاسِ  مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا  آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي  الْآخِرَةِ  مِنْ خَلَاقٍ (200)  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا  فِي  الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي  الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ  النَّارِ  (201) أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ  سَرِيعُ  الْحِسَابِ (202)**}* *البقرة*
*وصلنا إلى منطقة الجمرات قبيل الفجر ورمينا جمرة العقبة الكبرى*
*ثم  توجهت لحمامات النساء لأقص من شعري قيد أنملة لأتحلل التحلل   الأصغر ولبست  القفازات وأبدلت البيشة بالنقاب وذهب زوجي آخذا معه ابني   ليحلقا حتى  يتحللا هم أيضا*
*وقررنا أخذ رخصة تأجيل طواف الإفاضة وجمعه مع طواف الوداع نظرا لمشقة الذهاب للحرم*
*ثم توجهنا للسكن لنستريح استعدادًا للذهاب لمنى ليلا*
*.*
*بعد العصر تحركنا للذهاب إلى منى ووصلنا قرب صلاة المغرب وهناك صلينا المغرب والعشاء وبقينا حتى منتصف الليل ثم رجعنا للسكن*
*وفي  اليوم الحادي عشر من ذي الحج (أول أيام التشريق) ذهبنا بعد   الزوال لرمي  الجمرات الثلاثة حيث بدأنا بالصغرى ثم الوسطى ثم الكبرى، نرمي   في كل واحدة  سبع جمرات مكبرين مع كل حصى نرميها ووقفنا للدعاء بعد رمي   الجمرة الصغرى  والوسطى*
*.*
*ثم توجهنا للسكن لنستريح وبعد العصر تحركنا للذهاب إلى منى وبقينا هناك حتى منتصف الليل كما فعلنا في الليلة السابقة*

 *{وَاذْكُرُوا    اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ  فَلَا   إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ  اتَّقَى   وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  (203)**}* *البقرة*
*وفي اليوم الثاني عشر ذهب  زوجي بمفرده لرمي الجمرات نيابة عنا  جميعا  نظرًا لأننا تعبنا كثيرا في  اليوم السابق من شدة الحر والزحام كما  أننا  كنا متعجلين* 
*فبقيت أجهز أمتعتنا لنرحل بعد رجوع زوجي من رمي الجمرات*
*وبعد العصر بقليل تحركنا مع الباص متجهين إلى مكة لطواف الإفاضة والوداع قبل العودة إلى الرياض*
*.*
*ويا له من وداع لا تكفي الأقلام ولا الأحبار لوصفه ووصف مشاعرنا به*
*ولم يكن هنا مجال لندعوا من الوريقات بل هذا هو المجال لدعوات من القلب*
*سائلين الله عز وجل أن يتقبل حجنا وأن يغفر لنا ذنوبنا وألا يحرمنا من زيارة بيته كل عام سواء بحج أو عمرة*
*وأسأل الله عز وجل ألا يحرمني من حج بيته الحرام مرات ومرات ومرات قبل أن توافيني المنية*
*.*
*لكم هيجت كتابتي لتلك الرحلة الأشواق للحج وزيارة بيته الحرام*
*ومهما حاولت فمن الصعب أن أنقل كل مشاعري فلقد كانت تلك الحجة منذ سنوات طوال*
*وقد حاولت قدر المستطاع مشاركتكن بكل ما تذكرت من مشاعر ودعوات مع الاستعانة بتلك الوريقات*
*.*
*وقد لاحظتن كيف أنه بعد يوم عرفة كانت الأحداث تسير بسرعة شديدة وهذا هو الحال في الحج، كل شيء يمر سريعا بعد الوقوف بعرفة*
*.*
*أسأل الله عز وجل أن ييسرها لكل مشتاق وأن لا يحرم من أجرها كل من لم يستطع الحج*
*.*
*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *كتبته* *أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى بخيت* *13 أكتوبر 2012 الموافق  27 ذو القعدة 1433*


*المصدر: صيد الفوائد - مدونة أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى بخيت*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

هيّـــجتِ مشاعِرنا يا أُخيّة



> *أسأل الله عز وجل أن ييسرها لكل مشتاق وأن لا يحرم من أجرها كل من لم يستطع الحج*


آمين آمين
الحجّة القادمة رجلي على رجلِك: )

في فترةٍ ما كُنتُ أُشاهِدُ أفلامَ الكرتون، وفي أحدِها كانت ميزةُ البطلِ  أنّهُ ذو جسمٍ مطّاطيٍّ 
يتمدّدُ تمدُّدَ المَطّاط ليصلَ إلى حيثُ أرادَ بلا عناء... فيا ليتَ لي ذاكَ الجسمُ المطّاطيّ!
 واشوقاهُ إليكِ يا مكّةُ يا أحبَّ البلادِ إلى رسولِ الله!

----------

